
London gets another fintech unicorn as Monzo reaches £1B valuation - dazbradbury
https://www.standard.co.uk/tech/monzo-challenger-bank-unicorn-tom-blomfield-a3976146.html
======
jjirsa
I love seeing successful Cassandra shops

( [https://monzo.com/blog/2016/11/30/laying-the-foundation-
for-...](https://monzo.com/blog/2016/11/30/laying-the-foundation-for-a-data-
team/) )

